# Scusate



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

Non voglio essere sgradevole a volte rispondo di getto è un momento molto particolare 
Non sto male anzi rispetto a un tempo sono più serena perché non ho più aspettative in mio marito è vivo la mia vita 
Prima ero X molto tempo dipendente da un suo messaggio chiamata e questa cosa non L accettavo 
Vivete così lontano no non è il massimo a meno che non te ne freghi un casso O hai una sicurezza granitica o sei una donna X cui la carezza il gesto il toccarsi fisicamente non conta 

Comunque era solo X dire che è un attimo sentirsi fragile d ferita adesso X me  è anche giudicata ecco

X altre cose però no , tipo il lasciare  bimbi X scopate con amante o discorso soldi no lo non transigo perché so bene cosa ho fatto X loro da sola e cosa desidero 
Poi si i soldi schifo non fanno sicuro eh ma mai farei la guerra ne vorrei di più proprio da lui che da quel lato non mi ha mai fatto mancare nulla

Buona serata


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Settembre 2016)

Quindi?


----------



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quindi?


Quindi mi dispiace se in qualche risposta sono stata sgradevole .

Tutto qui 
Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2016)

:up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Quindi mi dispiace se in qualche risposta sono stata sgradevole .
> 
> Tutto qui
> Ciao


Ciao 

E' che i tuoi post sono talmente arraffazzonati nella forma (non mi permetteri mai sul contenuto) che capisco a malapena cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2016)

Da parte mia tutto ok


----------



## Django (30 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non voglio essere sgradevole a volte rispondo di getto è un momento molto particolare
> Non sto male anzi rispetto a un tempo sono più serena perché non ho più aspettative in mio marito è vivo la mia vita
> Prima ero X molto tempo dipendente da un suo messaggio chiamata e questa cosa non L accettavo
> Vivete così lontano no non è il massimo a meno che non te ne freghi un casso O hai una sicurezza granitica o sei una donna X cui la carezza il gesto il toccarsi fisicamente non conta
> ...


Ho letto proprio stanotte la tua storia.
Ammiro molto ciò che hai fatto.


----------

